# DoDs New Small Diameter Bomb



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2006)

Short video of the SDB. This is the same weapon that is being integrated for use in F-22 and F-35. 250lb class with wings for slant range.

What you don't see in the video is an F-8 Crusader parked under the bunker.

Cool video shot however.

Funny Extreme Videos


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2006)

seriously how the freakin' hell do you watch videos on that site i'm up to date on all my players but the window with the video in it doesn't even show!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2006)

I find that sometimes YouTube runs rrrreeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaallllllllllll slow. But I attribute that to why that 26 year old pr!ck just sold it for $1.65B...too many users. Jealousy is so ugly.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2006)

More information. The SDB is being developed with metal composite explosives to MINIMIZE fragmentation. The outer casing is designed to vaporize. Development requirements are trying to reduce collatoral damage and increasing local lethality from the concussive effects only.

Wings add about 50nm range to the SDB when dropped at 44,000ft. Unique ability of the SDB is to attack mobile targets. Captive carry tests are being conducted with F-15E with 4 mounted along the centerline, two abreast.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2006)

Another tidbit. The F-15E can carry 12 SDBs. All independently targeted. The outercase can be made of graphite and allows for less than a <100ft lethal zone upon explosion. Amazing technology.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2006)

i watched that video at school and it was very, very inpressive however i've seen it before i think... a lot of missiles/bombs all look the same... especially if you're the terrorist they're aimed at


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

You might have seen it before, but not likely. The SDB is undergoing development with operational requirements pushing it in many different directions. This is not a fielded weopon. And with a triangular wing configuration, that does tend to make it somewhat unique.

If you have ever read Tom Clancy's Clear and Present Danger, there is a segment in the book where SOF are lasering a suspected drug cartel leaders home. A navy F-18 (I think) then drops a 1000lb bomb. To maintain deniability, the casing of the bomb is made out of cellulose and vaporizes upon impact.

The SDB is using a similar approach, but for different reasons. A graphite composite is supposedly in the planning to minimize fragmentation and thus collateral damage. But the analogy is fascinating nevertheless.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 20, 2006)

All these new munitions keep amazing me. The sensor fused weapon too wow'd my pants off. They were testing them over at Eglin just east of here. Theoretically one single SFW is capable of stopped an armored battalion. Amazing. And the B-1 can carry many of these!


----------



## davparlr (Oct 20, 2006)

The B-2 should be able to carry over 300 of these little beauties. Think about it, one bomber 60 bombs on 5 airfields. All individually targeted. Bombs on the tower, maintenance sheds, bulldozers and other runway repair items, aircraft, fuel dumps, weapons dumps, navigation aids, crew quarters, runways, etc. Five bases would be erased, not just taken out for 24 hours.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2006)

well that's the way warfare's going these days, computers will controll most things, although interestingly if you think about it there will always be a need for your average grunt on the ground.... computers can put a bomb within inches of where it's supposed to be... but they can't think independantly, struggle to react to situations and can't cover the ground a human can.............


----------



## mkloby (Oct 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> well that's the way warfare's going these days, computers will controll most things, although interestingly if you think about it there will always be a need for your average grunt on the ground.... computers can put a bomb within inches of where it's supposed to be... but they can't think independantly, struggle to react to situations and can't cover the ground a human can.............



I would definitely not say computers will control MOST things - but they will continue to play an increasing role in weapons systems. Sometimes it doesn't seem too practical, however, and the engineers take it to an extreme. When the army was working on that OICW system a couple years ago, they had a very computerized rifle to replace the M16A2s and A4s. Not really the best idea in my opinion. Besides, everyone knows how rifles get slammed around and beat up as well.


----------

